# BSODs from hal.dll



## DocBadwrench (Jun 9, 2009)

I have previously posted about some blue screen of death issues that I was encountering. Over time, my issues subsided. However, this problem has started cropping up recently, like a bad flu. I wanted to run the following image past some of you.








​
I ran *BlueScreenView* from Nirsoft and it produced a report. From this report I created the preceding graphic. I wasn't previously aware of our buddy "hal" until running this report. I'm quite sure it's because I can't separate the wheat from the chaff in windows error-reporting-land.

How would I go about pursuing this issue further? As a point of reference, I have found that my PC is very sensitive to heat - at least _seems_ that way. Right now my office is frigid thanks to an unexpected cold snap and I've been running well throughout the day save once this morning.


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

Could be a bad hal.dll file. Usual error is missing or corrupted. It is an XP OS file and has something to do with loading hardware at startup.
.

Have heard that some ppeople had problems with it after installing IE8.

Article from About.comC Support on how to restore it.
http://pcsupport.about.com/od/fixtheproblem/ht/restorehaldll.htm

Another article with more possible solutions.
http://pcsupport.about.com/od/findbyerrormessage/a/missinghaldll.htm


----------



## DocBadwrench (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the links. I have examined all that information and am still sorting things out. I include the following *XLS document* to help elucidate further. I've included as much information as possible to add more to my query.


----------



## DocBadwrench (Jun 9, 2009)

In the interest of ensuring that these problem threads eventually conclude with some good results, I offer this advice - courtesy of the _awesome_ Heiler (from the Major Geeks community):

The *problem* is due to a problem with the motherboard wherein the front side bus - running at full speed - creates a fatal error of some kind.

The *solution* is to *underclock the front side bus* ever-so-slightly. Per Heiler's instructions, I downloaded and installed Systool. The program doesn't immediately know what motherboard I'm using, so I take the following steps:

(1) Select CPU Overclocking from the list, then (2) within the Clock Generator drop-down, select "nForce4". Next (3), click the Read button. (4) Slide the FSB: slider down to at least 190.00 (I have tended to use 180.13). Also, (5) check the FSB limit and enter 190. Then (6) click on the Write button.

Presto, the FSB is underclocked and my blue screens go away. If only I could figure out how to do this automatically upon start-up, I'd be all set. At the very least, I could write a MacroExpress macro, but I will perform these steps by hand for the near-future.

I hope this is helpful.


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

DocBadwrench,

Thanks for the information. Hopefully someone here will know how to make the changes you need permanent.


----------

